# I've gone to the dark side.



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

No more peace and quiet out on the water. Traded in my batteries and underwater 12v lights for agenerator andfour 300Watt halogens.

Also going to try the trolling motor method instead of poling. Last week my shoulders were burning after I came off the water.

Going tonight and giving them a try.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good looking rig.......now lets see some flounder........


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you. 



Here's a suggestion for refueling.



These generators hold a gal of gas or 1.1gal. They will run for 4hrs to 4.5hrs on a full tank.



So you decided to stay on the water looking for more flatties and the generator has run out of fuel.



There is no light to see what your doing now, except for a flashlight. 



I carry a 1gal gas can with me and I keep it in a milk crate to keep it from being flipped over.

I put only 3/4gal of gas in the gas can.



This way I can get the spout lined up to the generator tank and just pour it all in. This is so that I'm sure that I will not overfill the generator and have it spilling all over the place.



Spilled gas on a boat can be a dangerous thing.



Just trying to keep folks safe.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Also super easy to use an external tank with the hondas.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *38bat (7/2/2008)*Also super easy to use an external tank with the hondas.




Please explain.





http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/...tion=P2GG&modelname=EU2000i&modelid=EU2000IAN


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll run the LED's the whole time I'm on the water so seeing what I'm doingwon't bean issue.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

talking about a external tank.....i havent tried this nor do i know if it will work, but would using the regular 5gallon boat tank with a "T" fitting on the fuel linework?? assuming its a 4 stroke with no oil added to the gas??? just a thought...


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice looking rig!!! and as far as the external tank goes...i also have never seen one used but have heard that they make them for the hondas that have a fitting that goes on to the gas cap. i believe MR was telling me about this not too long ago. im sure he will chime in.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a 3 gallon external tank that lets me camp all weekend running eu2000 all nite for about three nights (3 + 1 = 4 gallons total) It makes it nice to turn genny off when you wake up and finnish drinking coffee rather hearing it run out of gas in the early morning then refueling it in order to make coffee.

I bought a OEM replacement cap and dissassembled the vent from the cap, enlarged the hole in cap so it would accept a brass fitting to attach a 3' section of fuel line with a quick connect tank fitting on other end to connect to external tank. then place tank on same platform as the generator so that the negetive pressure (suction) from the generator will transfer fuel from the external tank as it is used ( the external tank will empty first then you will use what is in the main tank last, if you develop a leak in the fuel line it will stop transfering if it is on the same platform where it will not siphon onto deck)


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im chiming in.... They sell the kit at Seville Power equip on 12th to run an external tank for the hondas..... I have also seen them on line at a honda website under accesries.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Those attachments didn't work. They just take you to the main forum page.



I've been searching the net for that remote fuel deal and haven't come up with anything.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i was able to view the attachments. looks like a good setup.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I can see them now.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Honda sells one for around $100 bucks. We made them for around 10 bucks. Work awesome. I have all the part numbers and detailed plans around here somewhere. I will post up when I find them. Once you try it you will never go back. When we go hunting we run the honda off a 10 gallon tank and it runs constantly and we just refill the main tank periodically. On the boat we used a smaller tank.


----------

